# Delamination For A Second Time



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well after a week trip to the Oregon coast I got home and gave the Outback a good wash and wax and I noticed that the front cap has a bubble that is about 3" wide and 2 feet long. I had noticed it a couple years ago so I resealed everything hoping that it would just stop growing, it was not so bad then. Well the cancer seem to keep growing. I had delamination before and had to have the front cap replaced under warranty but the idiots used the same cheep crap called Filon. This crap is useless for a front cap but I noticed that Outback's 10 anniversary trailers now have a gel-coat fiberglass molded cap. So it took 10 years to learn their lesson and we have to pay for their stupidity.

Well I have to now decide what to do. I will not let them put on another piece of laminated cardboard on at $3K plus. So I guess I will have to do it myself. I looked at aplvlykat's mod where he used aluminum sheets and that looked great. I have also thought about making a mold (Plug) and molding my own fiberglass front but that might be more than I can chew, I have done fiberglass work but never at that size. Right now I'm leaning more to the sheet metal fix than the fiberglass one, I will need 2 sheets of .063 aluminum and one sheep of diamond plate. I talked to the sheet metal company that we use at work and they said then can bend a 8' sheet no problem, then I will have to find a shop to paint the 2 sheets and I can install them. I think I can keep it well under a $1000 dollars total.

I only plan on keeping the trailer another couple of years and then we will replace it with a trailer with a walk around bed. I doubt it will be a Keystone or a Fiberglass trailer. Guess I will be a SOB again.


----------

